# How can I turn a "that's a nice t-shirt" comment into an actual sale?



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

I"m having a major issue with t-shirt sells. I'm going around talking to people and showing them my latest designs, but all i'm getting is, "thats nice." How can i turn this into an actual sale? And should i lower my prices just to make a sale?


----------



## Alpha Statuz (Feb 20, 2009)

Perhaps you're not approaching the right style of retailers, or perhaps there's something missing in the quality of your product, or your presentation.

I don't want to make assumptions. Would help to know more about your merchandise, and what your typical dialog looks like.

Sent from my PG86100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Questionable techniques*

Right now, there's nothing special. Its just election day t-shirts. The quality is great. The problem seems to be, people wanting to low-ball or don't want to purchase. They love the work, but that's about it.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Questionable techniques*



ntucker said:


> Right now, there's nothing special.


And there you have it. You are not offering a product that is worth the risk to the retailer. For them to cut a check in hopes of making their money back plus profit, they need to be confident in the product.

Chances are, the problem is that election day shirts have a very short shelf life. Meaning, people only care for a few weeks and that's it. So retailers probably only want to take them on at a price that allows them to be resold at clearance prices. Because that's where they will be in a few weeks.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Questionable techniques*

My first real job was at a camera store, where the owner always asked the same thing every time a customer walked out empty-handed: "Did you ask him to buy?" It was a great lesson, though a hard one to learn to do properly. 

There is no shortage of books (suggest the library for the old standbys) that teach closing techniques. I'd start there. Turn their compliment into a sale by engaging the customer directly. Don't wait for them to tell you they want to buy.

OTOH, if it's just a casual "oh, that's nice," they may be trying to be polite, and don't want to come out directly and say the product doesn't meet their need. Even with these, as long as the conversion is still friendly, I'd ask if they know of a store or buyer who is looking for the type of products you're offering.

As Tim mentions, your window of opportunity for election shirts has basically come and gone. You may have to offer a all-returns-allowed policy to get them to take the risk. And that may be too risky for you.


----------



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Questionable techniques*

Okay there seems to be a misconception about something. I'm not offering these to retailers. This is for the general public only.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Questionable techniques*

Usually when "going around talking to people and showing them my latest designs" it means you're talking to retailers. But if you're doing this for general public, the "showing" part should be replaced by the "selling" part. 

I know this may seem obtuse, so let me restate it: the way you've phrased it, you're looking for comments on your designs, rather than close a sale. So naturally, you're getting those comments, but not sales.

You might start by putting prices on everything. Do you carry a sales book? On the outside cover you should have a sticker that you take credit cards. PayPal offers the hardware to plug into a smart phone to swipe cards.


----------



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Questionable techniques*

Thanks GordonM. I don't have a sale book right now. I have a portfolio but it doesn't have my up-to date designs in it right now. I think i will do a sales sheet. Great idea.


----------



## kylesmith025 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Questionable techniques*



ntucker said:


> I"m having a major issue with t-shirt sells. I'm going around talking to people and showing them my latest designs, but all i'm getting is, "thats nice." How can i turn this into an actual sale? And should i lower my prices just to make a sale?


How do you sell them? Online or the traditional way?


----------



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Questionable techniques*

Both. Using facebook and in person.


----------



## kylesmith025 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Questionable techniques*



ntucker said:


> Both. Using facebook and in person.


If you are using facebook as a medium. 
Gain friends. 
Post some of your design.
Put some details of your item like Colors of Shirt, Price and Sizes, Where to Pick up

Last, I would recommend you to be trusted by your friends in facebook. The traditional way, make some calling card / posters and join some shirt events or concerts (related to your them design) for sure you can sell lots of items there and be known.


----------



## jfdvrooooom (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Questionable techniques*



kylesmith025 said:


> If you are using facebook as a medium.
> Gain friends.
> Post some of your design.
> Put some details of your item like Colors of Shirt, Price and Sizes, Where to Pick up
> ...


also monitor some upcoming reunion or high school friends who are cooking up reunions or get together. You can send your proposal. They will appreciate that since it will avoid the hassle on looking for shirt supplier


----------



## Tank Top Spot (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Questionable techniques*

I feel your pain. This is something I need to become better at as well. Thanks to everyone for the great ideas in this thread.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ntucker said:


> I"m having a major issue with t-shirt sells. I'm going around talking to people and showing them my latest designs, but all i'm getting is, "thats nice." How can i turn this into an actual sale? And should i lower my prices just to make a sale?


Can you give us an example of how this conversation goes?

Can you share an example of a Facebook post that's getting "that's nice" type comments but not sales?

It could very well be in the way you're phrasing the question or it could be the t-shirts themselves (or you might not be making it super easy for people to buy from you, so they go on to something else). 

Hard to say for sure at this point.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

This really is pretty simple. 

Ever had a friend want to set you up on a blind date and you ask what she/he is like and they respond "they are really nice"? 

With that said if someone is not blown away with a design and expresses such they are simply trying end a conversation on something they care little about.

You need to look at your designs and determine is it the design or am I approaching the wrong target market for opinions.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Show them different stuff than the other sellers because, people need different things in the market.


----------



## kylesmith025 (Sep 28, 2012)

ntucker said:


> I"m having a major issue with t-shirt sells. I'm going around talking to people and showing them my latest designs, but all i'm getting is, "thats nice." How can i turn this into an actual sale? And should i lower my prices just to make a sale?


What's your status right now?


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Questionable techniques*

This type of question begs the question...who is your target market? I can ask a lot of people if they like my t-shirts and not one of them would buy them. Why? because they aren't campers. Not only that but depending on the design, they may not camp in that style of vehicle and wouldn't be interested. Knowing who your target is will make it easier to market to them and then sell to them as well. Determining who the customer is was my hardest task when creating a new design. It is not good enough to say all males from 15 to 30. You need to really get specific. What kind of males, what sports or games or music or what ever do they like, how much spendable cash do they have, where do you find them? 
I have a new t-shirt design being launched that features some very good artwork about sharks and turtles. Both actually have a different market, although both will be sold to the same retailers. 
Most of us go about this business all wrong. We start with a cool design and then look for sales. In reality, we need to look for the 'NEED' first, things that a specific group of customers actually WANT and then create the product to satisfy the need.


----------

